#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Has anybody met Inianna?

## Giraffe

I have been intrested in astrology from a fairly young age. At the age of 16 I decided to make a request to Venus (the planet rather than the roman godess). When I reached 18 she granted my request. I have always had much appreciation but our relationship drifted.

This year I was contacted by Anubis on behalf of the glyph representing Venus. I spoke to an occultist about it and he reckons that the glyph represents Inianna. Although he warned me of Inianna's possesive nature.

I would like to get in contact with the Godess who wants to contact me but if the Godess is Inianna, I don't know what she would be possesive about.

So if anybody has experience with Inniana I would really appreciate some wisdom on the matter.

----------


## Giraffe

I will use this chance to appolagize for the mis-spelling. I meant to right Inanna.

----------


## justinkl75

I don't know if i would mess around with Inanna, I'm quite sure through my research of her that shes the scarlet woman, the entity called Babalon invoked in the Mojave Desert by Jack Parsons and Aleister Crowley when they did a ritual that ripped a hole in the space time continuum called The Babalon Working to let her through into this world. This ritual was meant to open the Abyss(probablly Hell) and bring about the end of the world basically. In this ritual Aleister Crowley became possessed by the demon Choronzon, the Guardian of the Abyss. In the book of Babalon, an occult manuscript about her, it says that basically she will become flesh and when that happens the world will end. She sounds like a very high level demon and not a very nice entity, she's called the Mother of Abominations. Read the book "The Key of The Abyss" by Anthony Testa.
Aleister Crowley also was heavily involved with some weird Egyptian spirits, and I'm pretty sure he was a black magician, so i don't know if i would want to be messing around with Anubis either. Be careful dude, i really don't think these spirits are your friends, I think most of them are very very beyond evil.

----------


## Giraffe

Wow.
My question is, are all the fetlity godesses the same godess because there are a lot of simmilarities with the associations with war.
COuld it be possible that there are other astral spirits living inside the planet Venus?

When I read the Sumerian stories of Inanna, she was only terrible to those that deserved it although I'm undecided on her consort. But that's three warnings against one. 

I will read that Key of the Abyss, as you advised. 

Lately, my dreams have been sending me on a path. It started when I left a habitual forum and ended up looking around others. Eventually, I found a lady that I could relate to who also happened to be a necromancer & servant of Anubis. I told her about my dream. She never mentioned Inanna but referred to her as Venus instead. She said Anubis was just passing on a message.

Could the Godess be someone else other than Inanna?

----------

